# Rooting my s3.



## mikeswaggs (Oct 31, 2012)

I know there are tons of other post about rooting phones. I looked n couldn't find what I needed atleast I didn't understand what I was waiting. This is my first time ever rooting a phone. I have good common sense about computers so I figured it wouldn't be that hard. I'm stuck, none the less. I downloaded Odin, the drivers for my phone as well as the clockwork recovers thing. It wouldn't work at first, so I had to download the kies thing it said to on the guide I was following. Now I did everything right, turned off tho phone went to download/Odin mode, connected to the computer and opened up Odin. I got the yellow block. But the next part it where I had pproblems. When I clicked on PDA rooting search for stock.vzw_root66.tar it could not locate it at all. This is where I'm stuck. I did some research and figured the files I downloaded weren't complete, but I had the stock.vzw file on the computer. But the Odin couldn't recognize it. So if someone could just give me tho links to everything I'll need to root my s3 that would be awesome and much appreciated.

Sent from my SCH-I535 using RootzWiki


----------



## razorloves (Jun 7, 2011)

you have to download the vzw_root66.tar file. then when you click on PDA, go to the location that you saved it to and select it.

the steps you're performing are for flashing a rooted stock rom. it's much easier to just root the phone.

just folow the steps here
http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=1762709


----------



## invisiblek (Aug 19, 2011)

imo, easier: http://rootzwiki.com/topic/29256-root-recoverybootloader-unlock-sch-i535-d2vzwverizon-galaxy-s-iii/
less large files to download too...


----------



## mikeswaggs (Oct 31, 2012)

Ok so I was using a guide to root my phone? Thought I was.

Sent from my SCH-I535 using RootzWiki


----------



## mikeswaggs (Oct 31, 2012)

Ok I got my phone to work. Its rooted. Thanks guys. But what is so special about it being rooted. What kind of things can I do?

Sent from my SCH-I535 using RootzWiki


----------



## WhataSpaz (Feb 20, 2012)

mikeswaggs said:


> Ok I got my phone to work. Its rooted. Thanks guys. But what is so special about it being rooted. What kind of things can I do?
> 
> Sent from my SCH-I535 using RootzWiki


To quote Ellie Goulding here, "anything could happen."

Sent from my Samsung Galaxy S III using Tapatalk 2


----------

